# Ronda rousey sparring partner interview



## Kickboxer101 (Jan 7, 2017)

There's been a lot of talk about rousey not sparring. But apparently she did. She was sparring with racquel Pennington but she refuse to say about it because rousey made her sign a non disclosure agreement. That shows more of her immaturity and she obviously wasn't sparring well or she'd have at least said she looked good coming and rousey probably knew she wasn't doing it right either that's why she's not letting people discuss it.

Pennington Was Ronda’s Sparring Partner For UFC 207, But Won’t Discuss It…. Here’s Why!


----------



## Buka (Jan 7, 2017)

You probably don't have a lot of experience with NDAs.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jan 7, 2017)

I guess it depends on what type of sparring she did with Pennington and what the sparring focused on.  I can have a solid sparring session where I focus on training my attacks more than my defense.  It cold have been sparring where grappling was only allowed.  Unfortunately she won't be able to talk about it since she signed an NDA, so unless some video footage leaks we may never see the sparring.

Sample of medium intensity,one-sided sparring with no resistance





Sample of light intensity "give and receive" sparring with light resistance.  You can see Jon Jones land those body shots and even though they aren't hurting Holly she still has to acknowledge them.  After a couple of those light taps she begins to cover that area.  She understood what was going and she corrected it.  Does it look fierce and deadly? Heck no.  But it was a higher quality training than the video above. The quality wasn't because she trained with Jon Jones.  The quality came from her dealing with someone attacking her, exploiting her weakness, which she had to be mature enough to acknowledge and here ability to solve that problem. She learned how to acknowledge a hole in her offense and defense, she made corrections while still sparring.


----------



## Buka (Jan 9, 2017)

I thought this was really funny...

Buffer: Nunes is ‘like Chuck Liddell with a clitoris’


----------

